# Carrier Furnace Error Codes



## spcook (Oct 13, 2009)

This is my first post, and I'm thrilled to find this site.

I have an 8-year-old Carrier 58TUA12016 furnace. When I turn on the heat, I get the following sequence of events:

1. the blower motor goes on for the correct length of time. But while it's going, the control unit is giving me a 12 code (1 short, 2 long).

2. the blower stops and the inducer motor comes on.

3. The next step should be the little strip of metal glowing orange, and the gas flow starting. But when the little click happens, the glow doesn't come, the gas doesn't start, and I get a 32 code.

Any ideas? Anybody fixed a similar problem?

Scott


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

There is a legend on the back of the furnace door or in the owners manual telling you what a code 32 is. Cannot find that on my chart. Post it here.


----------



## spcook (Oct 13, 2009)

Yuri - Thanks for responding!

Actually, that's one of my problems - I can't find the manual, and the codes aren't listed on the inside of the door.

I'm trying to track down a pdf of the manual. I'll respond when I get it.

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.residential.carrier.com/support/index.shtml
Do a search with '58TUA' as the model @ http://www.residential.carrier.com/apps/finddocs/form.jsp?b=c I was able to find the books with little search needed from Carrier's website.


----------



## spcook (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, gregzoll! 

The manual still doesn't have the codes, but I found this description of Code 32 elsewhere on the board.

- Improper vent sizing (don't think so, this has not changed)
- Low inducer motor voltage 115 V (I'll check but I don't think so)
- Defective Inducer Motor (Nope - it always comes on)
- Excessive wind (nope)
- Inadequate combustion air supply (ust replaced filter and there are no other obstructions)
- Disconnected or obstructed pressure tubing (Is this the little bit of black rubber tube below the gas valve? I'll check it)
- Defective pressure switch (I think this or the pressure tubing may be the problem)
- Restricted vent (Nope)

I'm guessing the pressure switch or the pressure tubing. Is there an existing thread on how to check or repair this?

Thanks for your help!


----------

